# Aphrodite's waiting thread



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Today is her due date but she has shown no signs of even being bred so I was beginning to think she wasn't then all of a sudden she had a udder and loose ligaments! Today I couldn't feel her ligaments at all! So maybe she will surprise me  she holds her tail like it's broke lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well if ligs are gone there will be a babie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet it will be soon! Thinking PINK!  happy kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatgirl16 said:


> Today is her due date but she has shown no signs of even being bred so I was beginning to think she wasn't then all of a sudden she had a udder and loose ligaments! /QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe I better keep checking my girl that should have been bred and has shown no signs???? We've had 1 ultrasounded and no babies that ended up delivering a pretty little doe on Christmas day and another with a total surprise pg that we caught in labor. This has been a crazy year for kidding, hasn't it? Happy kidding!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I have to agree I am so excited


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is pic of her


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see the cute little kiddos! I hope she goes soon!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just chicken on her still nothing but her ligaments are completely gone and she is hallowed out from what I can tell by her fur lol she has so much it's hard to see her body


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

And we are still waiting when I checked on her some time between 1am and 2am eyes where too blurry to see clock I think she laughed as I left the barn lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You aren't crazy enough yet.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nope guess not they are such brats!! Lol we have plans Friday night so I am figuring she will decide that's a good time to kid lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> Nope guess not they are such brats!! Lol we have plans Friday night so I am figuring she will decide that's a good time to kid lol


I completely understand!! We have plans every afternoon starting tomorrow! Parent/teacher conferences for my oldest daughter tomorrow evening, Fri after school my son had to get his 4-H Country Ham's and start curing them <first year doing the ham so it'll be quite a learning experience>, then Sat. hubby and I wanted to go out and celebrate our wedding anniversary. 
I 'think' our doe might go tomorrow, she's losing her plug, and she never discharges unless she is getting very close.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My girl had a little discharge yesterday so I was hopeful but nope nothing! She hate me lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

That's funny ours are the same


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I know maybe they will go same day!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

May be


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am pretty sure my girl is going to wait for Friday my hubby and I have a date night lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Good for you guys that's great


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

It will be great if my girl waits or goes before lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She is still holding on to them babies!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














If I am checking them right we should have new babies soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!! :stars:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ugh we are still waiting!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you pulling your hair out yet? LOL! 
She'll go as soon as you have to make a "quick" trip to the store, that's what she did to me.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes!!! We are suppose to go to dinner tonight and I noticed she has some discharge this am so if she hasn't had the baby by then we aren't going lol she looks to only have 1 in there she hardly looks pregnant or she is really good at hiding them lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just my girl and her ligaments are completely mush!!! So she should have kiddos by tomorrow? Or I have no idea what I am doing !!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's my advice: just act like she's not even pregnant, and everything's just normal. Don't show the doe your excitement or impatience. She'll be mad that you stopped giving her attention, so she'll pop out some babies to get you running back to her! LOL!
I actually tried that with a doe last year, and I think it worked!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol I will try that!!! If it works that will be hilarious !!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Today is day 155 for Aphrodite's and still no babies  crossing fingers today will be the day


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Crossing finger toes and eyes


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally we have goo!!!! She waited till -8 outside hopefully all will go well Think Girls; girls;girls!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Still waiting still have some goo but no contractions


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ugh! And nothing now was so excited for nothing!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...maybe it will be better weather???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Storm moving in... Maybe tonight in the middle of the snow storm


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup probably or she will act like she is having them just to keep me up all night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How's she doing?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She is good still keeping those babies from me!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok still no babies but she has more discharge






what do u guys think?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone think she will kid soon?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup we are still waiting we got the all ok she just wasn't ready yet so hopefully soon


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh post photos of the babies when she has them!! Looks like it will be soon!!!! tami


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I will she is still holding on to them and driving me crazy


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see babies! Don't worry she is just sticking to the doe code!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We r still waiting a good friend of mine checked her yesterday and she thinks maybe another week


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh man this is the part that drive me nuts I hate waiting well we will check back next week

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

And we are still waiting lol 
What do u think I think we still have couple weeks to go 



Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I think you don't have a couple of weeks

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Is that blood on her hobo Awww

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think she is close. Can't belueve she hasn't had them yet

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Is that blood on her hobo Awww
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


No that's just a little raw looking from where my duck was biting her

Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope I don't have a couple weeks but she still looks high on the kid side but I have to say I haven't been right about anything with my girls this yr 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I know I have a four more to go and I can't tell which of them is next can't even guess went off of hubby telling me when buck had them drippy not sure if that was the way to go one was due today but no babies yet

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She might be the kind that drop and drop babies

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> I know I have a four more to go and I can't tell which of them is next can't even guess went off of hubby telling me when buck had them drippy not sure if that was the way to go one was due today but no babies yet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


That is how most of my dates are this yr and the only doe that has kidded close to due date is the one I watched breed myself! Lol husbands are so helpful

Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

This is my girl today 













I hate waiting

Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Me too no one is staying away from the hard or anything most are ff so not sure if they will act the same or not

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She has been super lovable this week but sometimes my girls are just extra lovable and it doesn't mean anything so who the heck knows!! Lol 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Amen I guess as long as we can see movement from babies we are good

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol I hardly ever see them moving I swear when I am in room there is a no movement policy and heaven forbid I feel them move lol 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok her udder seemed very tight tonight and Mondays seem to be my kidding day so figures crossed 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So I had vet out this morning to check out my buckling he is running a temp again he didn't find anything wrong with him but we are going to give antibiotic for a week  but while he was there I had him check Aphrodite and he said she still has a bit to go so I am guessing she bred with girls that are due 2/24 or 3/1 we will see 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Her udder is looking tight now








Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

She's getting there!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

It is so hard to wait for these girls. I know my girl's due dates, and I still am pacing the floor even though they aren't due for six more days.  I hope she kids soon and all goes well. She is looking closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> It is so hard to wait for these girls. I know my girl's due dates, and I still am pacing the floor even though they aren't due for six more days.  I hope she kids soon and all goes well. She is looking closer.
> Hope you have a easy kidding with lots of beautiful babies!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------

